# Devils rejects



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

Help the Bod score!


http://www.therejectsarmy.com/rejects/?u=bodybagging


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Cmon all you Zombie wannabes, Ole Bodybags needs the kills, ranking 38 today out of 2040 Get me up there and ill ensure no more spam in the school lunchrooms
KILL KILL KILL


----------

